# Game: Fortunately and Unfortunately



## MA-Caver (Oct 10, 2006)

Okay, I remember hearing this over the radio a long time ago in a teenager's bedroom far far away. 
Basically the rules are; to come up with a person and then create his life using fortunately and unfortunate circumstances. One person types out something fortunate happening to our hero, the *next* person types out something unfortunate happening that cancels out the fortunate part, then *next* person types out something (different) a fortunate that cancels out the unfortunate and so on. 
This is one where ya have to pay attention to the (last) post to see if the next (your) post will be a fortunate or unfortunate one. 

Example. 
John was going to catch a plane, fortunately he was going to make it on time.
Unfortunately  the plane broke down
Fortunately  the mechanics were able to repair it 
Unfortunately  they were inexperienced
Fortunately their supervisor wasn't. 
Unfortunately he had the day off
Fortunately the plane was able to take off
Unfortunately it blew up in mid-air
Fortunately John was sitting in the back of the plane and was blown clear
Unfortunately he didnt' have a paracute
Fortunately he landed in a big soft haystack
Unfortunately the farmer left his pitchfork in there. 

And so on... 
We could do a martial art theme which would keep in relation to this forum and give us all something we can relate to...  We'll make it a couple... Say their names are... Chuck and Cynthia :wink1: 

Starting with the theme of: *Chuck and Cynthia decided to study Martial Arts together! *

Fortunately they found dozens of different MA schools to choose from.


----------



## Kreth (Oct 10, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Fortunately they found dozens of different MA schools to choose from.


Unfortunately, most of them were taught by 20 year old ninja masters.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 10, 2006)

Kreth said:


> Unfortunately, most of them were taught by 20 year old ninja masters.


Fortunately, there was a good jujitsu school right across the street.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 10, 2006)

Unfortunately, it only accepts male students.


----------



## bydand (Oct 10, 2006)

fortunately Cynthia  was a Chuck before a trip to Sweden.


----------



## Kreth (Oct 10, 2006)

bydand said:


> fortunately Cynthia was a Chuck before a trip to Sweden.


Unfortunately, the implants gave her away.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 10, 2006)

Kreth said:


> Unfortunately, the implants gave her away.


Fortunately, the implants were big enough to suspend rational thought in the head of the jujitsu instructor.


----------



## Kreth (Oct 10, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Fortunately, the implants were big enough to suspend rational thought in the head of the jujitsu instructor.


Unfortunately, Chuck didn't appreciate anyone else staring at Cynthia's "assets."


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 10, 2006)

Fortunately, the Jujitsu instructor was very appreciative of what she has and taught her his second style, FMA  notably stick-fighting :whip:


----------



## Kreth (Oct 10, 2006)

Ceicei said:


> Fortunately, the Jujitsu instructor was very appreciative of what she has and taught her his second style, FMA notably stick-fighting :whip:


Unfortunately, this enraged Chuck, and he challenged the Jujitsu instructor to a kumite.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 10, 2006)

Kreth said:


> Unfortunately, this enraged Chuck, and he challenged the Jujitsu instructor to a kumite.


Fortunately, the Jujitsu instructor knew exactly what to do; he took Chuck to the ground with a shoulderhold.


----------



## Kreth (Oct 10, 2006)

Ceicei said:


> Fortunately, the Jujitsu instructor knew exactly what to do; he took Chuck to the ground with a shoulderhold.


Unfortunately, the takedown knocked Chuck's mask off, and he was revealed to be... Frank Dux!


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 10, 2006)

Fortunitelly Frank is the all time Kumite champ


----------



## Kreth (Oct 10, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Fortunitelly Frank is the all time Kumite champ


Unfortunately, Frank's kumite experience has been proven to have occured only in his fantasies.


----------



## King (Oct 10, 2006)

Kreth said:


> Unfortunately, Frank's kumite experience has been proven to have occured only in his fantasies.


 
Fortunately he has written a book and inspired a movie making monies off of it before being found out.


----------



## OUMoose (Oct 10, 2006)

King said:


> Fortunately he has written a book and inspired a movie making monies off of it before being found out.


Unfortunately, it had to be Van Damme starting in said movie.


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 10, 2006)

OUMoose said:


> Unfortunately, it had to be Van Damme starting in said movie.



fortunately he can do splits and incredibly high spinning kicks, which we all know is part of ninjutsu


----------



## Kreth (Oct 10, 2006)

mrhnau said:


> fortunately he can do splits and incredibly high spinning kicks, which we all know is part of ninjutsu


Unfortunately, a few years later, he got his *** kicked after mouthing off to his own security guy, Chuck Zito.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 10, 2006)

Fortunately *Cynthia* didn't have to put up with that crap at all and found a Kenpo instructor that *rocked* her world. :wink1:


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 10, 2006)

Unfortunately, that left the Jujitsu instructor and Chuck/Frank out cold from Cynthia's life as she moved ahead with her kenpo instructor.


----------



## bydand (Oct 11, 2006)

Fortunately Chuck and Frank found each other terribly attractive.

(OK that is bad even for me, but it popped into my head.)


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 11, 2006)

Unfortunately, Chuck and Frank are the same person, so he is in love with himself (see post #12) and his "friends" (Cynthia, Kenpo instructor, and the jujitsu instructor) take him over to the mental hospital.


----------



## Drac (Oct 11, 2006)

bydand said:


> fortunately Cynthia was a Chuck before a trip to Sweden.


 


JeffJ said:


> Fortunately, the implants were big enough to suspend rational thought in the head of the jujitsu instructor.


 
You guys are killing me..


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 11, 2006)

Fortuniatly they found out chuck was chuck and they where able with the help of the forces he has to get him out of there


----------



## Drac (Oct 11, 2006)

bydand said:


> Fortunately Chuck and Frank found each other terribly attractive.
> 
> (OK that is bad even for me, but it popped into my head.)


 
LOL....So what if it's bad..Ya made me laugh..Thanks..


----------



## Kreth (Oct 11, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Fortuniatly they found out chuck was chuck and they where able with the help of the forces he has to get him out of there


Unfortunately, Chuck was a Chuck Norris impostor, and soon after escaping, he mysteriously died of roundhouse kick related injuries.


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 11, 2006)

Futuniately chuck was well verse in reconation and is back kcking like he is twenty again


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 11, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Futuniately chuck was well verse in reconation and is back kcking like he is twenty again



Unfortunately he kicks like a sissy.


----------



## King (Oct 11, 2006)

MA-Caver said:


> Unfortunately he kicks like a sissy.


 
Fortunately nobody knew any better and he gained world renown spreading the joy of roundhouse kicks all over the world.


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 11, 2006)

King said:


> Fortunately nobody knew any better and he gained world renown spreading the joy of roundhouse kicks all over the world.



Unfortunately, little Timmy, who watched WAY to many Chuck movies, thought his roundhouse kick was faster than a 9mm.


----------



## Kreth (Oct 11, 2006)

mrhnau said:


> Unfortunately, little Timmy, who watched WAY to many Chuck movies, thought his roundhouse kick was faster than a 9mm.


Fortunately, nobody liked little Timmy anyway.



:uhyeah:


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 11, 2006)

Kreth said:


> Fortunately, nobody liked little Timmy anyway.
> 
> :uhyeah:


Unfortunately little Timmy was gaining popularity because of his collie... Lassie.


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 11, 2006)

1


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 12, 2006)

Fortunately, the Jujitsu instructor invited little Timmy to join his dojo and build up his confidence.


----------



## Kacey (Oct 12, 2006)

Unfortunately, little Timmy gained so much confidence that he became a professional cage fighter... at 10 years old, 4' 6", 67 pounds... poor Timmy... :wah:


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 12, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Unfortunately, little Timmy gained so much confidence that he became a professional cage fighter... at 10 years old, 4' 6", 67 pounds... poor Timmy... :wah:


Fortunately Chuck came to the rescue by taking all of Timmy's fights!


----------



## Drac (Oct 13, 2006)

Unfortunately Lassie didn't care for Chuck...


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 13, 2006)

Fortunately, Chuck was more of a cat person anyways.


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 13, 2006)

Unfortunatley Chuck became allergic to cats and the pharmacy was out of allergy medicine beacuse Timmy used it all in his home drug factory.


----------



## Drac (Oct 13, 2006)

Unfortunately Lassie growled at Chuck...


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 13, 2006)

Fortunately, Chuck contacted the real Chuck Norris about this problem. It was resolved by being made into a one-time episode of "Walker: Texas Ranger Returns" showing Walker taking down Timmy and Lassie with a lesson of "Say No to Drugs".


----------



## mrhnau (Dec 12, 2006)

Ceicei said:


> Fortunately, Chuck contacted the real Chuck Norris about this problem. It was resolved by being made into a one-time episode of "Walker: Texas Ranger Returns" showing Walker taking down Timmy and Lassie with a lesson of "Say No to Drugs".



Unfortunately, Lassie got rabies and bit Chuck! (as well as Timmy!)


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 12, 2006)

Fortunately they really was not rabbies, told by chuck Norris himself


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 12, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Fortunately they really was not rabbies, told by chuck Norris himself



Unfortunately, Chuck was going mad (from what?)


----------

